# Noise Reduction... LR vs NeatImage



## DGMPhotography (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello!

So I'm trying to find a way to reduce noise in my images and I've tried it with Lightroom and NeatImage. Below are the original image and the noise reduced versions (reduced to the maximum). 

Original (non noise reduced)



Lightroom 4 (max noise reduction)


NeatImage (max noise reduction)


Check em out full-size. Which one looks the best? Do any of them look good? 

Thanks!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 30, 2013)

Both of the noise reduced ones look fine. Why are you maxing it out. Some noise is fine.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 30, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Both of the noise reduced ones look fine. Why are you maxing it out. Some noise is fine.



Just for argument's sake. In between values would not be comparable between programs because of the difference in reduction methods.


----------



## photograpix (Nov 30, 2013)

Both looks fine but I won't maxed it out as it soften too much and loses the detail on your image. Also different result for different ISO settings.


----------



## Overread (Nov 30, 2013)

You've maxed that out way too much - the Neat image is clearly way beyond what it should be as its started to bring in artifacts and a halo effect around areas - have you got sharpening on with Neat Image as that can cause problems with some noise reduction situations. 

Considering the shot if you want to do good noise reduction you need to;

1) Use layer masks so that you apply the noise reduction only to the background areas; you can apply stronger noise reduction there as there is no detailing so it doesn't matter if it goes soft. 

2) Use another layer mask for the detailed areas; the face, hair, etc.. You'll apply less noise reduction here and separately also some sharpening. This is a detailed area so you don't want to blast it with noise reduction - instead use less and sharpen up the edges of the detail.

Remember after resizing for new view or printing much of the noise will vanish anyway.


----------



## Juga (Nov 30, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Both of the noise reduced ones look fine. Why are you maxing it out. Some noise is fine.
> ...



He maxed it out to serve as a controlled value because in-between values would not serve as a good way to show how each program reduces noise differently&#8230;or at least that is the way I am interpreting it. 

OP, you need to pick one and move on. The reduction of noise is a decision only you can make depending on how you want to present the image.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 30, 2013)

I like the OG. LR went too far, so as far as your test is concerned I prefer the NeatImage version.


----------



## Overread (Nov 30, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I like the OG. LR went too far, so as far as your test is concerned I prefer the NeatImage version.



LR went too far but has given a smoother effect - NI has introduced more artifacts, but if he just maxed out all the sliders then he's brought sharpening in too with the NI noise reduction (which would explain why its trying to sharpen those edge areas and creating those halos and artifiacts)


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 30, 2013)

Overread said:


> You've maxed that out way too much - the Neat image is clearly way beyond what it should be as its started to bring in artifacts and a halo effect around areas - have you got sharpening on with Neat Image as that can cause problems with some noise reduction situations.
> 
> Considering the shot if you want to do good noise reduction you need to;
> 
> ...



I was not aware you could do noise reduction in layer masks! Can you do that in Lightroom 4?


----------



## Overread (Nov 30, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > You've maxed that out way too much - the Neat image is clearly way beyond what it should be as its started to bring in artifacts and a halo effect around areas - have you got sharpening on with Neat Image as that can cause problems with some noise reduction situations.
> ...



I think you can - use the selection tool in Lightroom to select a segment of the photo - then apply the noise reduction whilst its selected and the noise reduction should only be applied to the selected area (I don't think LR has layers as yet, but it does to selective editing - if not you can do it in things like Photoshop elements and other editing software packages).


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think noise reduction is in the layer mask options, but I could try something to that effect in Elements. Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2013)

Lightroom does not do layers, but it does do some masking.

Lightroom 4 is less capable at masking than Lightroom 5.

Noise reduction and sharpening are 2 sides of the same coin, which is why Lightroom's Sharpening panel is where the noise reduction feature is found.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm really tempted to jump on that $9.99/month deal for PS and LR...


----------



## jaomul (Nov 30, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> I'm really tempted to jump on that $9.99/month deal for PS and LR...


I would. Here in Ireland its over 12 euro which is about 15 dollars per month. Don't get this zoning pricing


----------

